# Introudced a wild mouse to new pet mice



## ramyjackson (Sep 29, 2018)

I saved a wild mouse from my cat for the fourth time about a month or two ago. After having him for this long I decided that if he wasn't going to survive in the wild, then i need to get him some friends so I went to my local pet store and bought two new friends for him. As my origional mouse is a male, I was very cautious when introudcing the mice but they all Tutuapp 9appsshowbox accepted each other instantly. So my 3 male mice are a happy family and sleep together and dont even fight over food. Im hoping the new ones (Peanut & Pickles) can teach my wild one (Squiggles) how to run on the wheel. This just proves thar as long as you do things properly, housing male mice together really isnt as bad as people may think.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Please be very careful with having three males living together. I've tried it as have many others, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't at all. Before I was breeding mice, I bought a pregnant female and three of her male kits lived out their lives in the same space without any problems, ever. More recently, I keep males in the same tank when I separate the litter on weaning day. Often as soon as the young males realize they're by themselves, they fight, at 28 days old! They get their own cages after that, it's not worth the risk for me. Consider you could look into to their home one day and you find one of your mice severely injured, or worst case scenario dead. At the very least have two enclosures for separation, if you don't already. Good luck with them in any case!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Agree with Cheshire Gleam. Also be aware that a wild mouse might be carrying some kind of disease or parasite. Plus, depending on where you live, it might be illegal in your area to take in wild animals.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I had a wild mouse once. It bite, jumped, and was fast as hell... an amazing escape artist too.
Poor type and temperament, plus an ambiguous health ancestry. I participated in the venture briefly before releasing the mouse back into the wild.

I keep several bucks together. However, it only works for me if they have been raised together. Over time, bucks may begin to gradually enact dominance more aggressively. Frequently check the rumps of all the bucks for scabs and cuts.


----------

